# Gry Linux/Windows

## andrzejk

Witam - zapragnąłem powspierać finansowo firmy softwarowe, które wypuszczają swoje produkty (GRY) także na platformę Linux. Dotychczas grałem na Linuxie jedynie w ET i AA tu problemu, ze względu na sposób dystrybucji nie było. Być może pytanie jest kretyńskie ale i tak je zadam: Czy chcąc kupić grę, która chodzi na platformę Linux w tym przypadku Gentoo-Linux, potrzebne mi jakieś specjalne wydanie, czy wystarczy to pudełkowe ze sklepu dla Windowsa a binarki na Linuxa mogę pobrać z sieci. Być może to zależy od tytułu, jak znacie jakieś linki gdzie mogę zakupić gry lub poczytać co jest dostępne dajcie znać. Interesuje mnie przede-wszystkim ET Quake WARS, a rozważam także starsze tytuły Doom3, UT, Queki. 

Chodzi mi o stricte gry na Linuxa nie poprzez Wine i Codege nie chcę aby mi chodziły jak ślimak po szybie.

----------

## Yatmai

Może stronki typu http://www.tuxgames.com/browse.cgi?&category=all  :Wink: 

----------

## rad_kk

Polecam http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pryka

Doom3 działa świetnie na Linuksie, tyle że nie posiada jako takiego instalatora robi on tylko podstawę pod grę, pliki trzeba przekopiowywać ręcznie z płyt.

----------

## no4b

Kupiłem kiedyś Quake 2, 3 i 4, wszystkie działają bezproblemowo.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> Witam - zapragnąłem powspierać finansowo firmy softwarowe, które wypuszczają swoje produkty (GRY) także na platformę Linux. Dotychczas grałem na Linuxie jedynie w ET i AA tu problemu, ze względu na sposób dystrybucji nie było. Być może pytanie jest kretyńskie ale i tak je zadam: Czy chcąc kupić grę, która chodzi na platformę Linux w tym przypadku Gentoo-Linux, potrzebne mi jakieś specjalne wydanie, czy wystarczy to pudełkowe ze sklepu dla Windowsa a binarki na Linuxa mogę pobrać z sieci. Być może to zależy od tytułu, jak znacie jakieś linki gdzie mogę zakupić gry lub poczytać co jest dostępne dajcie znać. Interesuje mnie przede-wszystkim ET Quake WARS, a rozważam także starsze tytuły Doom3, UT, Queki. 
> 
> Chodzi mi o stricte gry na Linuxa nie poprzez Wine i Codege nie chcę aby mi chodziły jak ślimak po szybie.

 

Co do kupowania specjalnych wersji Linux/Windows to zazwyczaj jest tak, że binarkę ciągnie poprzez ebuild (lub źródła, w przypadku starszych, "uwolnionych" rzeczy), a pliki łyka z cd/dvd. Tak jest np. w przypadku quake* z aktywną flagą cdinstall, co powoduje autoinstalację wszystkiego w odpowiednie miejsce.

Bywają też tytuły niekompatybilne, jak np. Postal 2, który ma inną płytę w wersji Windows i inną w wersji Linux. Zresztą tej drugiej nie sposób dostać u nas (a przynajmniej tak było jakieś pół roku temu). Jest to jeden wyjątek, który trafiłem i mnie okropnie zdenerwował. Wspomnę jeszcze o tym, że cena wersji oknowej bujała się w okolicach 20 zł (EMPIK), a wersja pingwinia, w angielskich on-line-shopach, to koło 100 zł (bez kosztów przesyłki). Tego co wymyślił osobne wersje należałoby rozerwać końmi. <-;

----------

## Poe

ja moge dodać od siebie, ze niestety Fallout (testowałem narazie 1), który był dodany do czwartkowej wyborczej (jak ja nie lubie tej gazety...) nie dziala na linuksie poprzez wine. wywala mi, zebym sprawdził czy jest cd w napędzie i czy uruchamiam z dobrego folderu grę...

----------

## SlashBeast

Niestety pod wine wiele gier trzeba crackowac, co jest dosc smieszne majac w reku oryginalny nosnik z grą a mimo to uzywac cracka.

EDIT:

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=43

----------

## c2p

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ja moge dodać od siebie, ze niestety Fallout (testowałem narazie 1), który był dodany do czwartkowej wyborczej (jak ja nie lubie tej gazety...) nie dziala na linuksie poprzez wine. wywala mi, zebym sprawdził czy jest cd w napędzie i czy uruchamiam z dobrego folderu grę...

 

Wszystkie części Fallouta sprawdzałem jakiś czas temu, ale bez rezultatów. Znalazłem gdzieś w internecie jakieś specjalne instalatory, ale dalej pluł się o brak płyty. Więc mając oryginalne wszystkie Fallout'y nie mogę w żadnego zagrać pod Linuksem.

@SlashBeast: dzięki za link. Jak pojadę "na święta" to sprawdzę, może teraz zadziała.

----------

## Poe

wlasnie udalo mi sie uruchomic poprzez wine (0.9.20) fallouta 1, gre wczytalem, wszystko smiga. moze ciut mało plynnie dziala, ale dziala  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Fallout niestety tak ma. W oryginale starczało mu 100Mhz a przy wine nawet na 3Ghz nie ma pełnej płynności  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

szkoda..

----------

## mistix

Hmm no ciekawa bo ja odpaliłem F1 i F2 bez problemów na wine płynność jest OK, ale dobijająco wolne poruszanie się kursora myszki to prawdziwy dramat podczas grania. Ale można się przyzwyczaić   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

nie, jednak nie da sie grac normalnie. tnie jak cholera, do tego nawet dzwieku nie ma.... wygodniej mi jest windowsa wlaczyc..

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, Fallout nie potrzebuje 3D więc na chama możesz vmware odpalić  :Very Happy:  Ew. F1 działał jeszcze pod Dos'em więc jakiś Dosbox może  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> F1 działał jeszcze pod Dos'em więc jakiś Dosbox może 

 

Lepiej jednak skorzystać z Dosemu, Dosbox jest strasznie powolny, a na dosemu to nawet Carmageddon świetnie chodzi.  :Smile: 

----------

## akroplas

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Lepiej jednak skorzystać z Dosemu, Dosbox jest strasznie powolny, a na dosemu to nawet Carmageddon świetnie chodzi.

 

Trzeba pamietac, czym sie rozni dosemu od dosboxa  :Razz: , a pozatym... musze sprawdzic carmageddona [dzieki] :>... u mnie settelsi II gold dzialaja na dosemu  :Smile:  a na dosboxie LOTUS :> 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebas86

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Trzeba pamietac, czym sie rozni dosemu od dosboxa 

 

Tym samym co Wine i np. VirtualBox + Win. To chyba każdy wie.  :Razz: 

----------

## bartmarian

cuż... zaczeło się fajnie - doom3 itp, potem dos'owe... zaniżacie temat  :Wink: 

(C64/ZX-Spectrum, tenis telewizyjny - no proszę Was...)

(jak odpalić Wiedźmina ? .... )

----------

## Poe

hm, natknąłem sie na to ostatnio http://www.petitiononline.com/fo3linux/

----------

## Pryka

sprawa wiedzmina nie wyglada zbyt obiecujaca jak narazie

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9593

----------

## c2p

Wiedźmin się tnie na windowsach, więc na wine nie ma co marzyć o płynności.

----------

## Belliash

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Wiedźmin się tnie na windowsach, więc na wine nie ma co marzyć o płynności.

 

klocilbym sie...

mialem gre ktora sie ciela na windowsie a na linuksie chodzila plynnie pod wine...

inny przypadek:

fifa2006 -> ladowanie gry (stadionu itd) pod wine trwalo doslownie ulamek sekundy) a na windwosie okolo minuty...

----------

## c2p

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   Wiedźmin się tnie na windowsach, więc na wine nie ma co marzyć o płynności. 
> 
> klocilbym sie...
> 
> mialem gre ktora sie ciela na windowsie a na linuksie chodzila plynnie pod wine...
> ...

 

Mówiłem o Wiedźminie, że nie ma co szybko liczyć na płynność, a nie ogólnie o wszystkich grach, bo niektóre działają wspaniale pod wine.

I nie ma potrzeby od razu się kłócić  :Wink: .

----------

## timor

CS działą zarąbiście pod wine - nie odczułem różnicy w stosunku do windy  :Wink: 

Newerwinter Nights działa natywnie wyśmienicie  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

u mnie pod wine  Neverwinter działa lepiej niż natywnie

----------

